# Kids in the outdoors? Post your pics!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I think one of the coolest things about doing anything in the outdoors is seeing how excited my daughters get about going along with me. I thought it would be cool to have a little thread with nothing but pics of the kids in the outdoors.

If you take yours along, feel free to post a photo or two!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

A couple of mine...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris, those are great.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great pictures Chris, I can't wait until my daughter can join me.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Those are funny i hope my kids will want to hunt when i have some haha


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Pic's Chris---thanks for sharing-----those are memories that will last forever----sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics Chris...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My sister and her husband took their little boy out today looking for antler sheds. They sent me this pic. I thought it was a great pic, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

These pictures are all great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ruger that pic is my favorite so far!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's a pic of the same little guy last fall. Some of you have probably already seen this pic, but it is one of my favorites so I thought I'd post again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Wayne, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

NFF, man those are great!!!!! The lake shot is awesome.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go, NFF! Those memories are the ones that will last a lifetime!


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. This summer should be full of more outdoor fun!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on the great shots and memories NFF.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I can see that I live in the wrong part of the country


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My little sis took her boy Tommy fishing today and sent me this pic. I had to share.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's great!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It looks like they had a good day !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ruger said:


> My little sis took her boy Tommy fishing today and sent me this pic. I had to share.


That is great!!! The fishing pics are the best and I forgot all about them. This is from the Montauk trout fishing tournament back in MO in 2007. Kids LOVE to fish... take em along!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Great photo's chaps!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are some happy kids!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's a pic of my nephew Tommy and his daddy Tommy.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to turn the picture.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice Ruger!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pic Wayne.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome Picture.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

great picture!!


----------

